
Zinc: Introduce minimal cryptography library - ascorbic
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/zx2c4/linux.git/commit/?h=zinc
======
nwmcsween
> cascade of architecture-specific functions is done as ifdefs within one
> file, so that it's easy and obvious and clear what's happening...

Not in my opinion, having an arch ifdefs makes things much less clear as I
effectively have to parse the ifdefs within the code while trying to
understand what it's doing, compound that with n arch specific optimizations
and it quickly grows out of hand. An arch over-ride file (e.g. $arch/foo.[cs]
over-rides dir/foo.c) is much easier to read.

~~~
BubuIIC
The linux-crypto maintainer seems to agree: [https://marc.info/?l=linux-
crypto-vger&m=153310819905231](https://marc.info/?l=linux-crypto-
vger&m=153310819905231)

~~~
ewe22
Herbert Xu is the linux-crypto maintainer and he wasn't even Cc'ed, neither
was linux-crypto mailing list in the submission. Not an appropriate behavior
from Wireguard folks ...

------
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17659983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17659983)

~~~
SiempreViernes
"This initial commit adds implementations of the primitives used by WireGuard"
is apparently the relation to the WireGuard discussion linked above.

~~~
Fnoord
zx2c4 (Jason A. Donenfeld) is the main developer of WireGuard, and Zinc. The
name "zinc" could be a nod to NaCl / libsodium.

------
bjconlan
I wonder how these perform over libsodium's implementations. (Particularly
regarding the assembly).

~~~
jedisct1
They are probably way faster. Speed is not what libhydrogen and libsodium are
obsessed about.

------
jessaustin
OT, but I'm _so_ glad to see the word "hesitance" rather than the abomination
one might expect, "hesitancy".

